# Brewtus pre-infusion



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I notice that Brewtus IV allows pre-infusion of shots.

In fact I noticed that a few of the other E61 machines at the forum day also had this feature.

So who's had experience with pre-infusing and how long are you pre-infusing for?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

If you mean doing that thing when you raise the lever half-way then not at all to be honest. Tried, not noticed any difference in taste. Besides e61s pre-infuse anyway, don't they?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Besides e61s pre-infuse anyway, don't they?


Yep pre-infusion chamber in the grouphead....now I'm slightly confused.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Search YouTube for Brewtus pre-infusion.

There's a wholelattelove video up there somewhere. Like I said, I didn't notice any difference, but you might as well try it and see if you do


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^ thanks will take a look. I guess with pre-infusion I may need to alter how I time my shots from what I am used too with the classic.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought PI was a trait almost all E61 groups had.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Some tank fed will not pre-infuse. When line fed they will though.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Some tank fed will not pre-infuse. When line fed they will though.


Because of pump pressure vs initial line pressure?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

When line fed the dual boilers will permit that pressure to permeate through the group head, if using a tank fed machine the pressure is non existent but will permit a light pre infusion. Essentially on either method you are not using the pump, once the pump is engaged the pressure will pump up to whatever you have preset it to.

On commercial machines with In built preinfusion the pump activates for a second and then cuts out, saturating the puck, then after a couple of seconds the pump kicks in again. A step further is pressure profiled 3 bar preinfusion as per the gs3 but this is not adjustable like on a slayer for example.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> I thought PI was a trait almost all E61 groups had.


Yes there is a preinfusion chamber in the E61 head however some machines have a step in the brew lever allowing you to introduce water into the preinfusion chamber to wet the puck first before pump switches on. That way you can manually adjust pre-infusion time.

That is my limited understanding on the subject.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

e61 preinfuses by default due to its design, this is one of the reasons why the grouphead has stood the test of time, and, has a reputation for being forgiving.

I find the mid-way point of the lever is useful towards the end of the shot, cutting the pump and using the momentum of the continuing water-flow whilst pressure ramps down.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> e61 preinfuses by default due to its design, this is one of the reasons why the grouphead has stood the test of time, and, has a reputation for being forgiving.
> 
> I find the mid-way point of the lever is useful towards the end of the shot, cutting the pump and using the momentum of the continuing water-flow whilst pressure ramps down.


On the forum day @BB i was 'playing' on the rocket r5, alex duetto and ecm machines and noticed water would run lightly from the brew group with the lever at the half way stage without the pump cutting in,

I was thinking this was to to allow to manual wet the puck?

This is not occurring with the brewtus tanked.

All machines were tank fed on the day.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine does but only after its been used for a couple of shots (like a buffer of water has built up) not immediately from when first switched on. You dont have true line pressure.

Vibe Pump/e61 naturally wets the puck due to the the slow stead ramp-up in pressure. Ive never seen an improvement doing in doing it manually.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Gary

When should I be timing the shots from with the brewtus.

On lifting the lever or when espresso first appears on the showerscreen

Cheers


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Its gravity. The chamber in the e61 gets full of water. You open the valve....it drops out.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Thanks Gary
> 
> When should I be timing the shots from with the brewtus.
> 
> ...


On lifting the lever - Coffeechap was kind enough to explain to me in great detail why so it's gospel!

Also, his suggestion if you pre-infuse; take half a second off your overall shot time for each second pre-infused - eg 4 second of pre-infuse (2) + 24 seconds normal pour gives a 26 second shot. Does that make sense?

I have to say my experimentation with pre-infusion has been disappointing with no perceived differences in the cup. That's only my opinion - I'll be interested to hear how you do.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Have not really given pre infusion a chance Yet on my machine....will have a go over a few days with some Extract beans Using the last suggestion.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Its *gravity*. The chamber in the e61 gets full of water. You open the valve....it drops out.


I now realise I am getting the flow though the group head before the pump kicks in with slight/ careful movement of the lever.



Daren said:


> On lifting the lever - Coffeechap was kind enough to explain to me in great detail why so it's gospel!
> 
> Also, his suggestion if you pre-infuse; take half a second off your overall shot time for each second pre-infused - eg 4 second of pre-infuse (2) + 24 seconds normal pour gives a 26 second shot. Does that make sense?
> 
> I have to say my experimentation with pre-infusion has been disappointing with no perceived differences in the cup. That's only my opinion - I'll be interested to hear how you do.


Thanks daren and understood:good:

In view of the slow ramp speed of the vibe pump will just let the grouphead take care of the pre-infusion. I'm not going to mess around with wetting the puck manually at this stage.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I doubt you will be missing out on anything in all honesty


----------

